# Pistol case for my grandfather



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

I guys! So Because the school is short on wood and I have nothing to do ( except turn) I decided I would build a pistol case and really try to show off what I can do. It's going to be for my grandfather and it will be solid black walnut... I don't have many pictures right now Because the wood is at school but I am doing a little work at home for the back and bottom piece. I'll show you guys what I'm after in the pictures below. Everything will be at 1/2 inch thick as this is a small fine tuned box. For the top I plan on running it at a 45 degree angle on the table saw to give me look I want. I'm looking to do inlayed or ( doubled) dovetails. I know a lot of people who use these use a jig that has an adjustable piece that decides how thick the dovetail is. I do not. So what I'm going to do is use the black walnut and maple. First I will dovetail using a 1/2 dovetail bit cutting into both walnut and maple. I will glue it up tight and let it dry from there I'm going to cut off the excess maple so now the only thing left of maple is the what is physically glued in the dovetail. Then I'm going to take a 3/8 dovetail bit and run it again. Cutting out the excess maple leaving me with a 3/8 dovetail and 1/8 maple inlay. I will post a picture of that as well. I will update this thread whenever I can. And as often as I can. I am also going to customize it by putting "POP-POP" centered on the top and some designs in the corners we have a laser that does an amazing job an can punch this out in about 5 minutes. Thanks for reading guys! Hope you'll enjoy!! Drop me a comment on anything that you think would make this better or just to say hi!


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

Sounds like fun


----------



## Effingham (Dec 2, 2012)

That's a really nice, clean job. Hm. I think I might make a case for my replica 1858 Remington....


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

Effingham said:


> That's a really nice, clean job. Hm. I think I might make a case for my replica 1858 Remington....


Well I didn't do that one. Hahaha I'm in the process of making one like that lol


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

If you're making it at school, you best tell them its a jewelry box and not a gun case. Some liberal teacher might just have you expelled for saying gun on school property.


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Sounds like a great design! One other thing you might start thinking about is how you are going to finish the interior. Lots of different options and materials to choose from. I've never done a case like this, but there have been lots of different posts here with many different design ideas - everything from felt to leather and just about everything in between.


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

johnnie52 said:


> If you're making it at school, you best tell them its a jewelry box and not a gun case. Some liberal teacher might just have you expelled for saying gun on school property.


Hahahaha isn't that the truth! I told my teacher it was a pistol case he is fine with it. He's a hunter/fisher himself so he understands just fine. He has buck antlers hanging up all around the shop. Although some teachers would probably get me in trouble. That's the sad part. He told me I had to measure the 357 at home! Hahahaha


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

trc65 said:


> Sounds like a great design! One other thing you might start thinking about is how you are going to finish the interior. Lots of different options and materials to choose from. I've never done a case like this, but there have been lots of different posts here with many different design ideas - everything from felt to leather and just about everything in between.


Thank you! I plan on using.... I'm not sure what it's called but it's like felt that puffs up. Create a soft cushy spot for the gun to lay and it won't move around to much. I'll look around and post when I find something I like. Getting ready to go to shop class now. So I'll be getting to work on my practice inlayed dovetails ( cherry and pine) I'll let yins see them once there done.


----------



## Gotspiccoli (Jun 26, 2013)

Be glad your not in NY my friends son was sent home the other day (he is 6) for bringing in a styrofoam sword that was 7 inches long. Teacher saw it in his back pack he never even took it out.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Let me help you get started looking for ideas. Here is a link to the one I made for my personal LC9. I lined it with velvet and while it doesn't have any trick dove tails, it does have a "different" locking mechanism.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/special-case-my-18x18x18-entry-50721/

There are a bunch of other gun cases here that members have built and shared, but as far as I can remember most do not show the build details. I think maybe there where only 2 or 3 others who shared their builds.


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

Well I'm bummed..... The dovetails were a complete fail. Nothing chipped out or anything but using the smaller bit ment that the pegs were WAY to big to fit into the smaller holes..... I'm extremely upset. But mark my words I will find a way to do these...............maybe.......... My next option is going to be A. Find a bigger bit to cut the first set then go to the normal half inch. And Buse a straight bit on the dovetail jig to cut finger joints. Use the same process. After that then I'm back to square one. If anyone has any ideas I'd love to hear them! Thanks guys! I look forward to this thread being awesome!!


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

If your contrasting piece fits, you could make smaller pins by hand. Member Kenbo did a thread on making exactly what your after. He used a jig, but it can be done without one using some of the same methods.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/leigh-jig-inlaid-dovetail-tutorial-24647/


----------



## gus1962 (Jan 9, 2013)

It looks good to me. The design, wood and dovetails are nicely done. That's something I admire but can't do well with that.


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

Ok guys. Update time. I tried and tried with the dovetails but couldn't figure it out. Without the Leigh jig I don't even know if it is possible. So I decided to just put plain old boring dovetails on it. I put a 1/4 dado in the bottom and rabbited the bottom peice. And the top. I'm currently working on it. However pictures will show you what it looks like. It has sap mixed in with the heart wood I think it will look nice but hard to tell. Let me know what y'all think


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

That's starting to look nice and it's a good look with the top you've chosen.

The inlay/double dovetails are very doable, the problem is you were trying to do them with a jig, not by hand 

Here's a tutorial on making some by hand on Lumberjocks. I've not tried them yet, but I plan to sometime in the near future.


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

PLAIN OLD DOVETAILS are not BORING!! The case is looking nice!


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

That is really looking piece. Once you lay down a finish the grain is going to jump out in you face and really look great! :thumbsup:

Nothing boring about dovetails. They once were how true craftsmen judged each others work. Yours look very good.


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

Well thanks guys! I was hoping to pull off the inlayed but hey, better then mitering the corners right?? Anyway. Today I sanded some and I also glued up the top with the ledge. It will have a lock put through it. I used squeeze clamps tomoro I will cut the 45 on it then glue the box up and then I guess we are on to finishing! Wow! Quick build!


----------



## wood shavings (Mar 20, 2009)

JJ really starting to come along my son made a small box for his girlfriend made them by hand not that it matter What I'm trying to say is the work that you do is yours you put the time into it and it will be cherished by the one that you give it to. Take your time you say that this will be a quick build if you rush it, it might not.

Jerry


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

wood shavings said:


> JJ really starting to come along my son made a small box for his girlfriend made them by hand not that it matter What I'm trying to say is the work that you do is yours you put the time into it and it will be cherished by the one that you give it to. Take your time you say that this will be a quick build if you rush it, it might not. Jerry


Yes that sounds very true! I am going to give it to my grandfather. I also plan on making my grandmother something also out of black walnut so they can sit side by side on the dresser. I slice the longest part of this will be writing the program for the laser. I didn't mean I was going to rush it. I actually meant that it's going a lot faster then I thought it would.. I lost 3 days due to trial and error with dovetails.. So actually tomoro I will cut the 45 then start working on the laser program. Shouldn't be to hard but it's very time consuming. Much like a CNC program but thankfully I can copy and paste.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Looking good, JJ. Sorry to hear about the dovetail mishap. Sometimes learning is frustrating but failures are part of the process. What you have so far is looking good.



gus1962 said:


> It looks good to me. The design, wood and dovetails are nicely done. That's something I admire but can't do well with that.


The pictures in the first post are of boxes he's hoping to emulate. They aren't his pieces.


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> Looking good, JJ. Sorry to hear about the dovetail mishap. Sometimes learning is frustrating but failures are part of the process. What you have so far is looking good. The pictures in the first post are of boxes he's hoping to emulate. They aren't his pieces.


 thanks Steve! I agree and I plan on doing it later on. I'm going to find a way. Lol


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

Well today I did the 45 bevel on the top. And I started writing the laser program. Put a test piece in it and started it as I left class so tomorrow I can show the test piece but for now here is the beveled top


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Looking very good.


----------



## wood shavings (Mar 20, 2009)

*Small detail*

JJ I am noticing on your joints that you continually have a very small gap at the top might just be in the photos. But if not is the table saw blade 100% square to the world, do have a way of checking it each time you go to the saw maybe a wixly (s.p. )or some other device. Hate to see your project and that of your classmate be off by the slightest amout when it can be fixed. Great looking project really like the bookend top.

Jerry


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 18, 2012)

wood shavings said:


> JJ I am noticing on your joints that you continually have a very small gap at the top might just be in the photos. But if not is the table saw blade 100% square to the world, do have a way of checking it each time you go to the saw maybe a wixly (s.p. )or some other device. Hate to see your project and that of your classmate be off by the slightest amout when it can be fixed. Great looking project really like the bookend top.
> 
> Jerry


+1 to this. When the blade is 90 degrees, you should be able to verify that it is square pretty easily without any fancy digital angle guides. Just grab a reliable try-square and hold it against the blade while at full height, being sure to lay it flat against the side of the blade and between the carbide teeth. Be sure to do this as close as possible to the center of the blade as well, right above the arbor (power off and unplugged, of course). 

If you aren't sure if you have a square that is true, there is an even lower-tech way to check this. Grab a hunk of something scrap and ugly. Anything will work, but preferably it will be at least 3" thick and have a flat edge on the bottom. With the blade high, cut the piece in half with a crosscut sled or miter gauge. Hold the two cut ends next to one another to verify that they are flush. Then flip one over and check again. If it is at all off, adjust and repeat. :thumbsup:


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

wood shavings said:


> JJ I am noticing on your joints that you continually have a very small gap at the top might just be in the photos. But if not is the table saw blade 100% square to the world, do have a way of checking it each time you go to the saw maybe a wixly (s.p. )or some other device. Hate to see your project and that of your classmate be off by the slightest amout when it can be fixed. Great looking project really like the bookend top. Jerry


Thanks for the comment jerry! My question for you is where do you see this? What pictures? I can't seem to find what you are pointing out but I sure do want to find it and if it is wrong alert the teacher. The saw is zeroed at all times except for cutting 45's.... So if it is a problem with the saw he needs to know as that is a sawstop with bismyer fence system. Thanks for looking! And I agree being off will bother me a lot if it is.


----------



## wood shavings (Mar 20, 2009)

*90*

Where the top is setting on the TS one of the last post it is slight but open on the top. Might be the light but worth a check anyway Sometimes a sliver or a clip of wood will get in our glue joint or in the glue itself and be cause for a glue joint to end up with a void.

Jerry


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*JJ why the gaps?*



wood shavings said:


> JJ I am noticing on your joints that you continually have a very small gap at the top might just be in the photos. But if not is the table saw blade 100% square to the world, do have a way of checking it each time you go to the saw maybe a wixly (s.p. )or some other device. Hate to see your project and that of your classmate be off by the slightest amout when it can be fixed. Great looking project really like the bookend top.
> 
> Jerry


You seem to have an accuracy issue with the pieces fitting:





I would suggest that you make enough practices piece until you get the fits perfect.
Your table saw may need adjustment at the 90 degree setting as well as on your miter guage, which should be set to the blade at 90 degrees when you crosscut. It's worth checking and if you have seen a Kenbo build thread, he checks everything ... everytime before proceeding. IT may take more time, but it's worth doing it right, because it's your time, your money, your wood, and your "reputation". I have an 18 yr old son and he's all too ready to jump in and start working before he's got the entire picture in mind.... "practice? I don't need no stinking practice" ... By all means don't take this as criticism, rather advice! :yes:


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

woodnthings said:


> You seem to have an accuracy issue with the pieces fitting: http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/atta...stol-case-my-grandfather-image-1049010769.jpg http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/atta...stol-case-my-grandfather-image-2335382430.jpg I would suggest that you make enough practices piece until you get the fits perfect. Your table saw may need adjustment at the 90 degree setting as well as on your miter guage, which should be set to the blade at 90 degrees when you crosscut. It's worth checking and if you have seen a Kenbo build thread, he checks everything ... everytime before proceeding. IT may take more time, but it's worth doing it right, because it's your time, your money, your wood, and your "reputation". I have an 18 yr old son and he's all too ready to jump in and start working before he's got the entire picture in mind.... "practice? I don't need no stinking practice" ... By all means don't take this as criticism, rather advice! :yes:


All right now I know what your talking about. The peice on the top was sanded to fit I measured it today it's not even a 16th gap. I had to bring it down to fit in there once all the other pieces were clamped. The dovetails are allways like that! Idk why but every one is like that. Every kid who runs them they turn out like that. Kind of annoying but I fill them with fine sawdust at the end. Thank you for the advice I welcome it greatly. I will from now on check everything and try to improve that as it is annoying... Thank you once again. I probably messed it up but now I have to fix it.


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

Update: ok so I ran the laser program on a peice of pine first. I thought it came out pretty cool. Here are some pictures if our laser in action and the final. When I was pleased I went ahead and ran the walnut. Here it is.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Looks good JJ. Can't wait to see it with finish on it.


----------



## cschimmel (Nov 30, 2012)

That is too cool. You can never have enough clamps. :thumbsup:


----------



## wood shavings (Mar 20, 2009)

*Top*

JJ Very nice on the top the laser is a neat addition to what can be done in a shop you are learning. Good that you tried it on scrap first. On the dovetails Do a check on the jig if everyone uses it the first 3-5 pins could be wore if so pull them out of the jig and flip them so the one at the far end the ones not being use are now in the most use spot. might increase the accuracy issue. Take your time and you will spend less time in the end. 
Jerry

keep up the good work


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

That is really looking good! I like what you've done with the top - that was a great choice of wood for your design.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

A fitting name on top too!

This is really looking good...


----------



## johnmark (Jul 21, 2012)

The joint is called a "boring old dovetail"?

I'd just call it a half blind box joint. 

i like the burning decal. could look neat after a nice finish. 

great work. it's so awesome that you have the ability to do that in your highschool


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Looking good, JJ. The laser engraving is a nice touch.

Dovetail jigs are finicky things. Several factors lead to tight or loose joints. For example, if the bit is seated a tiny bit too high or too low in the router you'll have issues with the fit. Or, if the template isn't positioned perfectly. Also, the router guide bushing must be the correct size and must be centered exactly around the bit. Most of the time people run some scrap boards (of the exact same thickness as the work pieces) several times to fine tune and troubleshoot. It can be tedious and frustrating. But once you're fine tuned the results are awesome.


----------



## eznaz (Nov 18, 2012)

Looking good! think I might have to do one myself...


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks guys! I'm glad you like the top. Just a quick update I sanded it today and filled in my dovetails. I'm going to fit my hinges before I finish it simply Because I want to make sure they are nice and everything fits before I put finish on it. I did start another one. Show your dad ONE picture an all of a sudden I'm making another one. Lol so that's what's up with it right now I'll get some pictures for you guys today. I think I'm going to oil it and then put clear on it. Only other choice would be pure clear. But I like the look of the oil. As for my engraving that will have black gloss put on it after the second coat of clear right before the final one.


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

I like it, and mostly the PopPop because that's what my kids called my Dad, and my grandchildren call me!


----------



## Tilaran (Dec 22, 2012)

You need more clamps.


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

Tilaran said:


> You need more clamps.


 hahahaha I'll get a picture if our clamp rack tomoro. The picture with just one was just one clamp on it. We have ALOT of clamps!!


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

Sorry about no pictures guys. Our hot water tank &@$% the bed on Tuesday night. So I stayed home to help my dad and the plumber install a new one. By time that was done it was 3:00 and I went hunting for the evening. Today I left my phone at home! It was one heck of an I eventful day in the shop. I tried to turn a bowl and lost it. It had hidden cracks the whole way through and if I tried to hollow it it would have blown up on me. So that was a loss. It started at 11.5 inches wide by time I gave it up it was down to about 6 at its widest. So I was pretty upset beautiful hunk of walnut. Oh well. Back to normal work tomorrow.


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

Pictures of clamps


----------



## johnmark (Jul 21, 2012)

holy crap. can i just have 6 of those?


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

johnmark said:


> holy crap. can i just have 6 of those?


Hahahahahaha ya that excludes the 150 or so squeeze clamps were missing about 10-15 bar and pipe clamps that are in use right now and we have 2 20 ft long pipe clamps that are in a corner right now.


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

Figured I should update this thread and let you guys see the final product!!!


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

That's a gorgeous case! 

Looks like your Pop-Pop was very pleased to receive that wonderful gift.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*what gun is that?*

Is that a Smith and Wesson, Dan Wesson or Colt? What caliber? :blink:


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

trc65 said:


> That's a gorgeous case! Looks like your Pop-Pop was very pleased to receive that wonderful gift.


Thank you! He absolutely loved it. He had no idea I made it for him and was very excited and pretty emotional.... It was an awesome experience


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

woodnthings said:


> Is that a Smith and Wesson, Dan Wesson or Colt? What caliber? :blink:


That would be the dan Wesson  and it's a .357 magnum. Beautiful gun he has had it for ALONG time! On New Years we were over at there house celebrating and at midnight he pulled the gun out and emptied it!


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

One more picture gives the gun a nice look


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

thats a very nice case. i like it and the gun too. spend as much time as you can with ur grandpa i wish my grandpa was still around to make things for. great work


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

MidGAOutdoor said:


> thats a very nice case. i like it and the gun too. spend as much time as you can with ur grandpa i wish my grandpa was still around to make things for. great work


Thank you! Honestly I try to spend as much time with him and my grandmother as possible.... I'm always over at there house visiting I don't know what I would do if they weren't here..... I dread the day.... Anyhow. I'm actually calling him tomorrow and seeing if he wants to go deer hunting Saturday! He's like my hunting partner! We hunted all archery and rifle season now it's late season and were both still looking for the deer........ Even if he already shot 2 doe....... Both through the head...... One running full speed. Hahahaha


----------



## 10 ga Bob (Feb 11, 2014)

johnnie52 said:


> If you're making it at school, you best tell them its a jewelry box and not a gun case. Some liberal teacher might just have you expelled for saying gun on school property.


He's in western Pennsylvania where they have high school trap shooting leagues ( I'm 1/2 mile from Pa.). They recognize that guns are not inherently bad and can teach responsibility to young people. I wish more places were like western Pa!

Excellent job! I'm sure that your grandpa will treasure that case!


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

10 ga Bob said:


> He's in western Pennsylvania where they have high school trap shooting leagues ( I'm 1/2 mile from Pa.). They recognize that guns are not inherently bad and can teach responsibility to young people. I wish more places were like western Pa! Excellent job! I'm sure that your grandpa will treasure that case!


Yup... That's true! My school has a rifle team! Along with many other schools in our area.... We host biggest buck contests and post pictures of deer shot and killed throughout the school! Guns are a way of life up here and we understand that. Out security guards are armed. We were the first public school to do it... Each security guard is a retired PA police officer and has went through firearms training courses and carry a pistol of there choice. Thanks for the kind words! It is greatly appreciated!


----------

